# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Απαράδεκτη και αντιεπαγγελματική "υπηρεσία".

## wizart

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φόρουμ.

Κάνω αυτή την ανάρτηση προκειμένου να διαμαρτυρηθώ για έναν ηλεκτρολόγο ο οποίος ήρθε πριν περίπου έναν μήνα να εγκαταστήσει τα φώτα στο διαμέρισμά μου και έχω να πω ότι είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτος:     1.        Μέσα στα 5 πρώτα λεπτά "κατάφερε" να προκαλέσει βραχυκύκλωμα και να πρέπει να πάει στο υπόγειο της πολυκατοικίας για να σηκώσει την ασφάλεια του ρολογιού που έπεσε.     2.        Ένα από τα φωτιστικά αποτελείται από μια μεγάλη γυάλινη λάμπα, που συγκρατείται στο ντουί με 3 βίδες. Πήρε την πρωτοβουλία να τις βιδώσει ο ίδιος, και το παξιμάδι της μίας έσπασε.     3.        Υπέθεσα ότι φταίει το φωτιστικο και δεν έδωσα συνέχεια, αλλά διαπίστωσα την επόμενη μέρα ότι είχε στραβώσει και τον μεταλλικό ιστό από ένα δεύτερο φωτιστικό που πήρε την πρωτοβουλία να τοποθετήσει ο ίδιος, γιατί "ήθελε να δει πώς γίνεται".     4.        Προσπαθώντας να αλλάξει μια πρίζα για να τραβήξει τη γείωση στην άλλη πλευρά του τοίχου, την έσπασε και έπρεπε να πάει στο κατάστημά του να πάρει μια άλλη, καθυστερώντας αρκετά τη δουλειά.     5.        Ήταν διαρκώς εκνευρισμένος, και τσακωνόταν στο τηλέφωνο συνεχώς με διάφορα άτομα, καθυστερώντας κι άλλο. Ο εκνευρισμός του μάλλον έβρισκε διέξοδο στις προαναφερθείσες ζημιές που προκάλεσε, πραγμα εντελώς αντιεπαγγελματικό.     6.        Όταν κάποια στιγμή τον ρώτησα, ως μη ειδικός, να μου εξηγήσει για ποιον λόγο χρησιμοποιεί εξωτερική πρίζα και όχι εσωτερική, στην πλευρά του τοίχου που είχε τραβήξει τη γείωση, είχε το θράσος να με ειρωνευτεί επειδή δεν ήξερα!     7.        Για να εγκαταστήσει 6 φώτα και μια πρίζα, πήρε 70 ευρώ!     Ειλικρινά, ακόμα και επίτηδες να προσπαθούσα να βρω χειρότερο ατζαμή αλλά και όχι σωστό χαρακτήρα, δεν νομίζω να τα κατάφερνα. Ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος είναι η ενσάρκωση του "ελληναρά μαστρο-μήτσου" σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.
Παραθέτω φωτογραφία του καταστήματος, ως παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή:

Ηλεκτρολόγος.jpg

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Φίλε, αυτό που κάνεις είναι δυσφήμιση, ανώνυμα, χωρίς να θέλω να πάρω θέση το καλύτερο θα ήταν να πας και να λύσεις το πρόβλημα σου με τον ηλεκτρολόγο,face to face, είναι το πιο σωστό και δεν μας αφορά στο φινάλε.

----------

manolo (06-05-20)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Μήπως εσύ γίνεσαι ελληναράς που αμαυρωνεις έτσι ένας επαγγελματία σε δημόσιο φόρουμ  , γιατί δεν έκανες συννενόηση από την αρχή  , αφού δεν σου άρεσε η δουλειά του γιατί τον πλήρωσες ; Υπάρχουν άλλοι τρόποι να διαμαρτυρηθείς , που τα είδες αυτά και δυσφημιζεις έτσι έναν άνθρωπο ; όπως μας τα είπες σου δίνω δίκιο , αλλά τώρα καλά είναι να κρατάς τουλάχιστον 5 χιλιάρικα αν σου κάνει μηνυση ...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

αλπινιστης (21-07-21)

----------


## chipakos-original

Σε όλα τα επαγγέλματα υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί μάστορες αλλά το καλύτερο είναι να συνεννοηθείς μαζί του , μιας και εμείς έχουμε το δικό μας μαγαζί και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον φωνάξουμε για να μας κάνει δουλειά, οπότε είναι άκυρο αυτό που κάνεις...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 7. Για να εγκαταστήσει 6 φώτα και μια πρίζα, πήρε 70 ευρώ!


Στην ουσία 10 ευρώ για κάθε ξεχωριστή δουλειά και μάλιστα εκτός έδρας . Μου επιτρέπεις να μάθω τι δουλειά κάνεις ?

----------

manolo (06-05-20)

----------


## manolo

Αυτό που έκανες είναι εντελώς αντιδεοντολογικό φίλε. Κατηγορείς κάποιον τεχνικό, πιθανώς δικαιολογημένα - απόλυτα δεν το ξέρουμε - και τον βγάζεις στον τάκο και δημοσιεύεις τα στοιχεία του σε ένα forum που το παρακολουθεί κόσμος, ουσιαστικά του κάνεις δυσφήμηση από ένα δημόσιο βήμα, χωρίς να έχει τη δυνατότητα ο τεχνικός αυτός να ανταπαντήσει.  :Shame on you:

----------


## klik

Εχει ενα σωρο κενα το κείμενο. Πηρε "Πρωτοβουλία να βιδωσει"... εσυ τον φωναξες για εξι φωτιστικά, "εσπασε το παξιμάδι"... ξερεις οτι και η κουτση Μαρία κανει φωτιστικα με design και πονταρισματα της πλακας, "στραβωσε τον ιστο"... σε γηπεδο εβαλες προβολέα ή στην ταρατσα; "εσπασε την πριζα"... αν ηταν ποιοτητας jumbo-πρακτικερ, ηταν αχρηστη. Εβαλε "επι τοιχια"... ηθελες να σκαψει; το ζητησες; ηταν τούβλο; πηρε 70€...και; 
Αυτα ειναι μερικοι αντιλογοι σε αυτα που λες, που ομως κρύβεσαι πισω απο την ανωνυμία σου και κατηγορεις καποιον και δεν σου απαντά.

Εκείνον δεν μπορω να τον κρινω χωρις αποδείξεις που δεν παρεθεσες καμια, εσενα ομως μπορώ για τη συμπεριφορά σου.

Δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολόγος.

----------


## kontaras

Μηπως εσυ εισαι ο απαραδεκτος και γενικα ανθρωπος ο οποιος δεν ξερει την δουλεια αυτη και απλα ειπε να πει την Μ.....κια του για τα 70 ευρω γτ κατι κακο δεν ειδα μονο τα 70 ευρω σε πειραξαν τζαμπατζη....εγω στην θεση του οχι 70 αλλα 170 θα επαιρνα

----------


## vasilllis

10 μηνυματα ΟΛΑ κατα του θέματοθέτη;;;
Γιατι κυριοι να μην ακουστει και η φωνη της πέρα οχθης;;

Υ.Γ ας διορθωσει καποιος mod. τα κακως κειμενα (στοιχεία)

----------


## GrOnibarD

βλεπουμε μονο την μια μερια,δεν ξερουμε τι εχει να πει και ο ηλεκτρολογος...γενικα συμφωνω σε οτι ειπε ο κλικ,επισης καλο θα ειναι να σβησεις τα στοιχεια του μαστορα δεν ειναι σωστο αυτο που κανεις

----------


## mikemtb73

Παιδιά, χαλαρώστε, ο φιλος wizart γράφτηκε πριν 14 μηνες στο φόρουμ για να πει το παράπονο του. 
Ο φίλος Χρήστος που παρακολουθεί το φόρουμ από φέτος το Μάρτιο, αποφάσισε σήμερα, σαν πρώτο μυνημα του, να κράξει τον πρώτο... 
Τι το συνεχίζετε?
 Δείτε και λίγο τις ημ/νίες 

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

Ε ναι βρε παιδιά μην συντηρείτε αυτήν την ανάρτηση και είναι και πάνω - πάνω.

----------

αλπινιστης (23-07-21)

----------


## vasilllis

> Παιδιά, χαλαρώστε, ο φιλος wizart γράφτηκε πριν 14 μηνες στο φόρουμ για να πει το παράπονο του. 
> Ο φίλος Χρήστος που παρακολουθεί το φόρουμ από φέτος το Μάρτιο, αποφάσισε σήμερα, σαν πρώτο μυνημα του, να κράξει τον πρώτο... 
> Τι το συνεχίζετε?
>  Δείτε και λίγο τις ημ/νίες 
> 
> Κλασσικά: Tapatalk


Δηλαδή; Τι σημαινει αυτο;

----------

